# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Philodendron ID from Ecuador

## nickregan

Recently picked up this philodendron cutting from glassboxtropicals. It is from Ecuador but not sure exactly what kind it is it seems to be a very small species since the entire Vine had to leave the size of a quarter

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------


## nickregan

Also here is another one that I got that I am unsure of the name. This one has such a unique Leaf stem

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

